# late 1950's Murray Cadet Flite photos?



## racingjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just picked up a late 50's Murray Cadet Flite and am looking for some photos or old ads. The bike is in excellent shape but it had been painted over a long time ago. Seems next to impossible to find any images of what it may have looked like. Any links or leads would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jd56 (Nov 18, 2011)

*here's a 63 Murray's Catalog*

I found this on the web while reseaching the Flites. It's a 63 catalog. it's all I can find that had a picture of the Cadet Flite

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000332

page 12 was the Cadet

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_p...ic=000000000000003438&part=000000000000006375


----------

